
Heat Your House with a Water Brake Windmill - Luc
https://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2019/02/heat-your-house-with-a-water-brake-windmill.html
======
oftenwrong
It seems that windmills on-site at residences are rare, rural homesteads
aside. They are mostly seen at centralised wind power generation plants. On
the other hand solar panels, generating electricity or heating water, are
increasingly common. I imagine homeowners are reluctant to take on the burden
of maintaining a windmill, and there are probably more objections to their use
from people in the neighbourhood. Solar panels are fairly unobtrusive, but
windmills are highly visible, and possibly audible. Unfortunately, these
concerns hold more weight at the public meetings than concerns for the
environment, or concerns for our unsustainable lifestyles.

